

Bill Gates 2013 Annual Letter - bmmg
http://billsletter.com

======
vasusen
I love the focus on measurement. Hans Rosling's quote, "only by measurement
can we cross the river of myth" rings extremely true when you look at the last
decade for most of the developing world.

